# keeping sugar gliders in uk



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

hi guys/gals 

iv been doing some research on suger gliders like reading books and the internet but i havent found any info on any licences so my question is

do you need any type of licences to keep sugar gliders in the you 

thankyou very much for your help


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

*cough* same here x


----------



## Axy88 (Feb 25, 2010)

The Sugar Glider Shop - Frequently Asked Questions

No licence is needed : victory:


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi there, no you dont need a license to own gliders in the UK
Head over to www.sugar-glider.co.uk for any more info.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

As the others have said, no license needed


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

do gliders need any heat things like heat mats and stuff like that?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They need a relatively warm house, but normal room temperature is fine. As long as you don't leave the windows open and it's comfy for you, it should be fine. If they are being kept in quite a cool house, extra heating is good, but make sure there aren't any wires where they can reach


----------

